# Restoration fees



## Momma C (May 28, 2008)

Hi all

I would like to know if anyone can share with me the costs of the various surveys and fees involved in commencing restoration work please?

I at the point of applying for planning approval to the local commune and the fees are more costly than I had expected BUT they maybe be average. I have looked around on the internet for guidance but this info seems overlooked and cant find it anywhere - even on the Italian consulate website.

Thanks

Catherine


----------

